# What's the weirdest genre of music that you're into?



## Doliba (Jun 24, 2020)

I want more weird music. Show me your weird music.

I personally have been starting to enjoy noise music, it's quite a meditative experience, but it's not really like anything I've heard before.

Feel free to show what you're into if you feel comfortable doing it. Thank yall so much <3


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 24, 2020)

Pirate Metal


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 24, 2020)

Bardcore


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 24, 2020)

Isao Tomita


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 24, 2020)

Whatever the hell Tangerine Dream is.


----------



## Doliba (Jun 24, 2020)

Also, this is amazing, whatever it is


----------



## Rayd (Jun 24, 2020)

i could honestly get weirder but it would be embarrassing.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 24, 2020)

Vaporwave is weird a bit.


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 25, 2020)

Noise genre is the weirdest genre I heard of, I also find World Ambient a bit weird at times too. 

Mongolian  throat singing is pretty weird too but oddly enough, I find these to be interesting.

Video Game Music is to blame for me finding so many obscure genres and music and to blame for me enjoying different types of music lol

also this is oddly hypnotic:


----------



## Kharayi (Jun 25, 2020)

Post-punk and related genres have lots of weird music:

The Creatures - Gecko (Post-Punk/Goth)





Family Fodder - Monkey (Post-Punk)





Fad Gadget - Collapsing New People (Synth-Pop) - They definitely have weirder songs, but this one is sooo catchy.





Crass - Mother Earth (Anarcho-Punk)





Crash Course in Science - It Cost's To be Austere (Post-Punk/Minimal Wave) Or even weirder from them.





If you like these, this flowchart can show you all sorts of cool stuff.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 26, 2020)

Depends, whatever genre this is


----------



## Vinfang (Jun 26, 2020)

visual kei
parody metal


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 27, 2020)

I've know someone who's really into The Mars Volta for their virtuosic playing and odd tonal structure. Not really my thing, but a lot of their stuff is very technical and interesting to listen to






I guess what you call "weird" depends on how deep into music you are. Like, if you listen to a lot of pop, Primus is weird as fuck. Or if you like Animals as Leaders or Meshuggah, Primus might seem tame. Odd (maybe) stuff I like are Juana Molina, Mr. Bungle, Primus, Massive Attack has some good weird stuff, etc...

















www.youtube.com: Maki


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Does war-themed metal count? Because I don't like heavy metal, but I love Sabaton and Powerwolf.


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Does war-themed metal count? Because I don't like heavy metal, but I love Sabaton and Powerwolf.



Ah, Power Metal! You'd probably like Dragonforce or Manowar


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> Ah, Power Metal! You'd probably like Dragonforce or Manowar



Indeed I have! I just thought it would be considered 'weird' as it's not all that 'I am so tormented' stuff and more like "we had this big battle and everyone fought the Nazis, heck yeah go allies!" as Sabaton does. (Even though Sabaton has songs showing both sides of the war.)


----------



## Kuuro (Jun 28, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Indeed I have! I just thought it would be considered 'weird' as it's not all that 'I am so tormented' stuff and more like "we had this big battle and everyone fought the Nazis, heck yeah go allies!" as Sabaton does. (Even though Sabaton has songs showing both sides of the war.)



For sure. I mean, everything's weird to _somebody._ I saw a video of a girl reacting to Metallica, and she admitted to listening pretty much exclusively to Taylor Swift. After like 30 seconds of an instrumental intro, she was like, "are there any words in this song???" It was funny.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2020)

Kuuro said:


> For sure. I mean, everything's weird to _somebody._ I saw a video of a girl reacting to Metallica, and she admitted to listening pretty much exclusively to Taylor Swift. After like 30 seconds of an instrumental intro, she was like, "are there any words in this song???" It was funny.



I actually like instrumental and theme music, it helps when I'm writing or creating a character.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jul 4, 2020)

Minimalism






















Sometimes you don't really need a melody or any real idea; you just need a mood.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

*Inhales* Dubstep is transformers having sex.


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## DominantSubdivision (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 19, 2020)

Have some witch house


----------



## Faustus (Oct 21, 2020)

I play the Jaw Harp.
(This isn't me, thank goodness, it's just a sample)


----------



## zeroPony (Oct 22, 2020)

All of hieakim channel)


----------



## soulbox (Oct 23, 2020)

Harsh noise. Just straight up noise. 




Warning, it's very loud and screechy and very relaxing to me.


----------



## Troj (Oct 23, 2020)

I like "outsider music"---sometimes ironically, sometimes unironically, and often, some combination of both.


----------



## Monster+ (Oct 24, 2020)

Basically every Dasu songs. Some have a really long title, some have the lyrics deciphered, and most of all, all these song's lore are complicated asf.


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 25, 2020)

Carnival music, like merry go round calliope and fairground organs

Music from obscure cartoons, games, and theme parks

Disco

German polka

Irish folk music, both real and fantasy

Country music from fantasy worlds

Daft Punk remixes, especially if they involve Tesla coils

And here's a new genre I didn't even know about until I went to powwow last year... drum circle covers of popular kids songs XD I shit you not, I found a CD with the SpongeBob SquarePants theme song played by Native Americans, in a Native American style.

In case you don't believe me:


----------



## X-MXNE666 (Oct 25, 2020)

Some breakcore shit like this.


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Oct 26, 2020)

Nightcore. Lol.


----------



## JuniperW (Oct 26, 2020)

I mostly stick to hard rock/metal but will occasionally listen to vaporwave and lo-fi beats.
Well, considering there are much more avant-garde genres out there, they’re honestly not that weird.
Oh yeah, and I like just one song by 100 gecs, which probably takes the cake.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 3, 2020)

Ragga metal


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 9, 2020)

FOUND A NEW GENRE I REALLY LIKE!

POWWOW EDM


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Nov 24, 2020)

zerotwo said:


> Harsh noise. Just straight up noise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole genre makes Death metal & Grindcore look like pop punk, His other album was made to scare death/grind fans. Awesome for to get revenge on bad neighbours if your speakers can handle it at 100db. lol


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 27, 2020)

Wi☦☾h H0VSE, for sure. Easily the weirdest but the most fun to make out of all the genres I listen to


----------



## kittyDecaying (Dec 28, 2020)

X-MXNE666 said:


> Some breakcore shit like this.


This album is SOOOOO good. I love when other people like it.


zerotwo said:


> Harsh noise. Just straight up noise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I first listened to noise music it gave me so much anxiety but now it's really nice. It's like an extreme form of listening to an album, not liking it the first time, and then listening to it again and suddenly liking it.

I listen to a good amount of Hyperpop, I love all the artists that are part of Dog Show Records (I _strongly_ recommend Food House and Folie!).





Not sure what this counts as. _But it's good_.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 29, 2020)

Shoegaze.


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 19, 2021)

Leftfield comes to mind. Wikipedia puts them down as the creators of the genre Avichii fit into into but I don't hear it






Alternatively, Folk Rock. Both The Hu and Bloodywood come to mind


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 20, 2021)

Here is the most out stuff I know.
Modern/Contemporary is the best genre label that they can give these guys...





But personally I am oddly into THRASH GRASS


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

This type.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 20, 2021)

And this type.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2021)

Indian classical music isn't necessarily "weird", but probably exotic enough to most people here to count:




I've been learning to play sitar since May, and my guru has said I'm good enough now to start teaching others, if anyone is interested


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 20, 2021)

Tearout and Extratone.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 26, 2021)

anonfoxer said:


> Tearout and Extratone.


Extratone, haven't heard that one in a while. 

Guess mine is Speedcore / Splittercore


----------



## Erix (Apr 28, 2021)

Feel like Hyperpop is underrated and deserves way more luv. This ones an absolute bop


----------



## Erix (Apr 28, 2021)

Monster+ said:


>





X-MXNE666 said:


>





kittyDecaying said:


>





Zerzehn said:


>





Tacoshark said:


>


Bro you guys call all this shit weird?? I vibe with all this, you guys are my people! xD

I fuck with y’all, all this stuff is my jam! ^w^


----------



## deleted (Apr 28, 2021)

music for plants...
yea ik ik just... listen plz


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

Anything by Jack Stauber probably.


----------



## Erix (Apr 28, 2021)

Raever said:


> Anything by Jack Stauber probably.


Haven’t really looked much into Jack Stauber but this is pretty good! The only song I know from them is Buttercup, and i vibes with it ^^


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 28, 2021)

z0roero said:


> music for plants...
> yea ik ik just... listen plz


Swinging Spathiphyllums is a BOP


----------



## Erix (Apr 28, 2021)

z0roero said:


> music for plants...
> yea ik ik just... listen plz


Woah, the cover art didn’t really appeal to me that much but dam, that music just told me a story I wasn’t expecting. I liked that~


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

Erix said:


> Haven’t really looked much into Jack Stauber but this is pretty good! The only song I know from them is Buttercup, and i vibes with it ^^



If you know Adult Swim madness you might recognize him for his Opal Animation & Music. 
But yeah he's a very eccentric but enjoyable creative. Most of his music is a blast to listen to, albeit odd sounding and hard to get into if you don't automatically vibe with it.


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

z0roero said:


> music for plants...
> yea ik ik just... listen plz



I didn't expect to like this.


----------



## deleted (Apr 28, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Swinging Spathiphyllums is a BOP





Erix said:


> Woah, the cover art didn’t really appeal to me that much but dam, that music just told me a story I wasn’t expecting. I liked that~





Raever said:


> I didn't expect to like this.


glad u guys liked it!! B)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2021)

Experimental electronica from the 1970s


----------



## X-MXNE666 (Apr 29, 2021)

Erix said:


> Bro you guys call all this shit weird?? I vibe with all this, you guys are my people! xD
> 
> I fuck with y’all, all this stuff is my jam! ^w^


Glad you dig em!


----------



## Erix (May 12, 2021)

Yo, any of my fellow hyperpop/alternative rock lovers here want to make themselves known??

no? Just me? Alr TwT


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 14, 2021)

If you guys like weird music, check out a group called "Boards of Canada".


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)

Heavy metalhead, but I've been listening to some jazz recently.


----------



## NOCO94 (Sep 23, 2021)

DJ SiSeN


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 4, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> I've know someone who's really into The Mars Volta for their virtuosic playing and odd tonal structure. Not really my thing, but a lot of their stuff is very technical and interesting to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AYYE, PRIMUS!

Funk metal is so underrated. Glad to finally see someone else who listens to them


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 5, 2021)

Finnish rap ( I cannot speak Finnish)
Hungarian rock
Bluegrass covers
Bardcore as someone else mentioned.
Hi NRG 
Futurefunk that explicitly samples 80s funk and earlier vocals.
Folk metal of all sorts


----------



## Outré (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm bit surprised nobody brought up Sunn O))). Unless it's too mainstream for this thread. 




Or is it in one of those no-longer-available clips maybe?...


----------



## Kuuro (Oct 28, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> AYYE, PRIMUS!
> 
> Funk metal is so underrated. Glad to finally see someone else who listens to them


Primus sucks! 

I actually just saw them live in Bend, OR a couple months ago. It was one of the best concerts I've ever been to. The second half of the show they did Rush covers and they were super good


----------



## Outré (Oct 28, 2021)

I don’t think any music is really weird. I probably listen to a weird combination of music. I remember when I was in high school. One day I would come to school dressed hip-hop style. But then I would ware like a ministry shirt or NIN shirt. Hehe. I remember some dude kept calling me a poser. One time I was like your the fucking poser for confirming to one type of music and style… I like what I like.


----------



## reahna (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't think its all that weird but psychedelic chillwave, I guess?


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 29, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> Primus sucks!
> 
> I actually just saw them live in Bend, OR a couple months ago. It was one of the best concerts I've ever been to. The second half of the show they did Rush covers and they were super good


Goddd I wish I could have been there =^= Their instrumentals slap every time. Lowkey I'm getting my fiance to listen to them more because she thinks the beats are super catchy


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 29, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


>


Okay but I can really get down with the instrumentals. It scratches my brain in a good way


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Dec 10, 2021)

This


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 12, 2021)

Troll rap


----------



## nykalily (Dec 13, 2021)

christian avantgarde


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 14, 2021)

I like vaporwave too.


----------



## anonfoxer (Dec 14, 2021)

probably any of the -core genres (speedcore, terrorcore, splittercore, extratone), so stuff like
this





or tearout!
so stuff like this


----------

